# Hotel in Halifax



## Railroad Bill (Mar 1, 2015)

*** This post was made to an old thread ***

We are planning a trip on the Ocean in June and wondering about the hotel options near the station. We have a room booked at the Westin and one at the Hampton Inn. The Westin is obviously closer and convenient to the VIA station but the Hampton is new but a mile away. Any recommendations on which you would prefer. Price wise there is only a $10 difference with the Westin special on right now. Thanks for the help and apologize if I subverted this post.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 1, 2015)

Hampton Inns are nice. ( is Breakfast included?) but for $10 I'd snag the Westin (connected to the VIA Station) in a New York Minute Bill!!( food and drink will be pricier @ the Westin but there are plenty of places closeby to eat)


----------



## OBS (Mar 1, 2015)

Totally agree. Have stayed at this Westin in the past, and the convenience, both to train station and downtown area, are great.


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah. Just walk along the waterfront for umpteen good and reasonably priced food places.


----------



## railiner (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't stayed at either, but have stayed in others in those chains. The Westin is definitely a higher class hotel than a Hampton Inn...

This particular Westin has a rich history, formerly a CN Railway hotel. Royalty have stayed there.... http://www.thewestinnovascotian.com/hotel-history

Each year, I take a cruise thru Atlantic Canada, and always take a 'short-cut' thru the hotel to check out the VIA Rail station and bus terminal. It is in a very nice locale. I also stop at the nearby Atlantic Superstore for various sundries sometimes.....


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Will go with the Westin. Sounds like a neat classic hotel and we will not have to carry luggage all over when we return to the VIA Ocean later in the week.


----------



## manchacrr (Mar 30, 2015)

Great choice. I stayed at the Westin when I took the Ocean last summer. It is a very nice and historic hotel and is connected via an interior corridor directly to the VIA Rail Station.


----------

